# Help a newbie get some bits



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Good morning everybody,

I'm not new to woodworking, but I am new to routing. I've built a bookcase, several workbenches, and I've done a lot of work around my house. I'm going to start working on my kitchen soon, which is why I've started to learn routing. 

The router I have is a 1.5 HP craftsmen that I inherited, never used it though, I just ordered a Bosch 1617 2.25 HP (per some advice on the forum). Anyway, I need help finding a good well-rounded bit set. By well rounded I mean variety, quality, affordability. I plan on building some new drawers (the current ones have hardboard in the bottom - not strong enough), keeping the cabinet frames and doors though as they are. Also will be building a hidden spice rack. 

I have to say I'm VERY intrigued by routing, I think it is a excellent tool that can add a quality and touch of class to projects that no other tool can provide. Even though this is my first routing project I know it won't be the last!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bigburb

I would suggest the two items below 

http://cgi.ebay.com/30-pc-1-2-Shank...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--&product=SF1030
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=boxj--

The Oak-Part jigs will take a router table but it can be just a simple bench top box to hold the router and the spacer jig for you 

The box joints are very easy to make are very strong... all you need to do is glue/screw a face plate on the front of the drawers..once you put a nice profile edge on them..the one that looks the best a nice cove edge, nice and clean....and east to keep clean, in the kitchen . 

Router Bit set 30 bits at 53.oo that makes them about 1.70ea.

========



=========



bigburb said:


> Good morning everybody,
> 
> I'm not new to woodworking, but I am new to routing. I've built a bookcase, several workbenches, and I've done a lot of work around my house. I'm going to start working on my kitchen soon, which is why I've started to learn routing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It really helps us find you the best deals or assistance when you fill out your profile. Tell us your state/provence and country. This will also let other members in your area find you, and woodworking is more fun when it is done with friends. Another great benefit of getting to know local woodworkers is combined purchasing power. By way of example the South East Michigan Woodworkers Guild buys high quality lumber by the truckload at a substantial savings, and by this I mean about half the going rate in stores.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

bobj3 - nice! that is a good deal. I actually plan on building my own router table after seeing some nice ones on here. I want to incorporate my tool box into the base and make it rolling, since I don't have much space.

Mike- sorry about that, I thought I had filled everything out, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bigburb

I would not suggest using a tool box for a router cabinet BUT I would suggest using a shop cart, most come with wheels and a shelf or two, all that's need is to remove the top tray and put on a router table top.
Like the ones below 

http://grizzly.com/products/searchresults.aspx?q=shop cart
==========



bigburb said:


> bobj3 - nice! that is a good deal. I actually plan on building my own router table after seeing some nice ones on here. I want to incorporate my tool box into the base and make it rolling, since I don't have much space.
> 
> Mike- sorry about that, I thought I had filled everything out, let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

actually, i'm stealing the plans from someone on this site, I don't remember the link anymore, but they built a nice wood platform that the tool box slides into. It looked very sturdy. made from 3/4 birch plywood, with pegboard on the sides and back for storage.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi bigburb

I think you maybe talking about pmspirito router table set up and yes it a neat setup 
But it's bit high for most users I think 

http://www.peterspirito.com/routertable.htm

http://www.routerforums.com/search.php?searchid=234703


==========




bigburb said:


> actually, i'm stealing the plans from someone on this site, I don't remember the link anymore, but they built a nice wood platform that the tool box slides into. It looked very sturdy. made from 3/4 birch plywood, with pegboard on the sides and back for storage.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Wow, Bob, you are right on top of things here!

One thing I've learned over the years (which isn't really that many, I'm only 23) is that I want to do it right the first time. I want to build it to last, and for the most possible uses I might need it for so I don't have to "upgrade" again in the future. If getting a high quality table is simply a matter of some plywood and laminate, t-tracks, etc, then I've got the time to build it - I will be using these tools for a long time to come. What I like about his was

- efficient use of space (storage underneath, sides and back)
- sturdy
- versatile (router table detaches for a portable work surface)
- portable (I have to store most of my tools in my shed to have room for my car hobby)


----------



## jstar (Nov 9, 2008)

What do the experts here think about this 30pc Craftsman set sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00926366000P?mv=rr
I saw it on sale last week for $89 online. 
Also Grizzly has a couple good looking sets:
20pc for $65
grizzly.com/products/Router-Bit-20-pc-Set-1-4-Shank/H5554
30pc Carbide tipped for $99
grizzly.com/products/Carbide-Tipped-Bit-30-pc-Set-In-Wooden-Case/H3168

I haven't used any of these and I really don't know enough to say that any of these are good sets. But they do seem to fit the category of "well rounded" (variety, quality, affordability)...
Thoughts?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

Grizzly would be your better choice over the sears set. You may want to take a look at PriceCutter.com. They have some decent "sets".


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

There are about 10 bits that are commonly used. If you have them you can do most jobs. It's wonderful that there are so many bits available to make jobs easier, but will you use them all if you buy a 30 piece set? Just something to think about. Quality bits such as Whiteside, CMT, Amana and Freud will out last most others by a large margin.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike said:


> There are about 10 bits that are commonly used. If you have them you can do most jobs. It's wonderful that there are so many bits available to make jobs easier, but will you use them all if you buy a 30 piece set? Just something to think about. Quality bits such as Whiteside, CMT, Amana and Freud will out last most others by a large margin.


So you're suggesting rather than buying a large set of say 30 pcs to get a quality set with fewer bits, but enough to cover the basics?


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi bigburb
> 
> I think you maybe talking about pmspirito router table set up and yes it a neat setup
> But it's bit high for most users I think
> ...


On second thought, I think I might just put some cabinet doors on the bottom, this would allow me to store my un-used power tools for which I don't have cases. I can't imagine why I would need a tool chest with my router table.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

While the big sets seem like a super deal, you need to ask how often will I use each of those bits? No matter how cheap they are, if you wont be using them they are money that could of bought higher quality for those you will use.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Mike said:


> While the big sets seem like a super deal, you need to ask how often will I use each of those bits? No matter how cheap they are, if you wont be using them they are money that could of bought higher quality for those you will use.


Good point.


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

Coming from the car working world I know there are is a lot of advertising out there, and certain things that are portrayed in a flashy way aren't necessarily better. Is there anything like that I should watch out for when building up my collection of wood working tools? for example, like "triple chrome heat treated" might be a load or it might actually be something that works.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

bigburb said:


> Coming from the car working world I know there are is a lot of advertising out there, and certain things that are portrayed in a flashy way aren't necessarily better. Is there anything like that I should watch out for when building up my collection of wood working tools? for example, like "triple chrome heat treated" might be a load or it might actually be something that works.


I would just suggest you stick with the better known brands and buy the best you can afford at the time. It's just like buying a car... if you do your home work, you probably will get what you pay for. There are some deals out there, but not many. I have found that you will save money in the long run if you do it this way, you will be happier with the tool and won't be replacing it every other month.


----------



## Ice (May 20, 2008)

Hi bigburb,
Mike is 100% correct about the router bits (as usual)!!! Before I was a member of Router Forum I bought one of those 99 router bit sets and I have used 7 of the bits in the last 3 years, (no I do quite a bit of furniture building). Lately I became a member of The Router Forum and these guys, like Mike really know the router trade. Since these guys have been advising me I have bought my router bits on sale and I have been buying the good ones. So now I have the big set of router bits that will provide me with the odd ball bit that I need in a pinch and that router bit is not of the quality that the bits I buy one at a time and if I am using a bit from the big set more frequently I purchase a good quality bit on sale to replace it. Hope this makes sense to you bigburb, Thank You, Joe


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I do not want to give the impression that I am against people owning as many profiles as possible. It is important to own the best quality for the bits you use all the time, for example a 1/4" round over bit will see a great deal of action so it should be a high quality bit. Now you may build a project that calls for a 7/8" round over bit. It is unlikely that you will use this bit many times, so common sense tells you to get the least expensive bit that will do the job. Many companies offer great discounts on sets, the bigger the set... the larger the discount. Buy quality bits to get started, then expand as needed with sets for the best value. By all means watch the sales!


----------



## bigburb (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah thats what I'm having to learn, that I'll build my collection of tools slowly. the learning curve is pretty steep too, so surely there will be some intervals where I'll have plenty of time to "learn".


----------

